# creepy fence out of pallets



## Bohica (Oct 18, 2008)

nice effect!


----------



## runmikeyrun (Oct 7, 2008)

thanks man... bohica... Jim Rome fan?


----------



## Bohica (Oct 18, 2008)

sure am..lol


----------



## Fatman (Sep 9, 2008)

I did this, and I have to say you got much much nicer palettes than we get up here.

I tore apart 5 or 6 and they had at least 100 nails per palette. Not only that but the wood was all cracked from the weight they had on them. I made crucifix's out of the small broken pieces. 

They still have far too many nails in them for me to be comfortable using them in a high traffic area.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

*I wanted to do this*

Yeah I wanted to make a fence like that. there was a house nearby giving away loads of wooden pallets for free for firewood. The Husband remembered 5 days later after he'd first seen them so I said "go and check if the still have them" but they'd all gone by that time  so I told him off because he knew I wanted some ...men!! lol


----------



## ghostokc (Oct 22, 2008)

great idea.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I thought of doing the pallet fence last year, then got a great deal on some composite fence at Lowe's ($5.00 a section on clearance) Now I'm thinking I need some more fence and the pallets are a great way to go (If I can find them)

If you don't want to pull nails, I think the easiest thing to do if you can get enough pallets is to trace the fence pattern on the planks then cut them with a jigsaw so that you basically cut off one of the 2x4s at the end. Then just stand the pallet up on the opposite end and you're done. If you get the pallets with 4 2x4's supporting them, you can cut the pallets in half and have two sections of shorter fence

To stand up my fence, I got some of those green fence posts at Lowes that you would use in the garden or a pasture and drive the fins into the ground and bungee the fence to it. Easy to put together, and easy to take down


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Hubby used a reciprocating saw to cut the nails off. That made it faster work. Your fence is very spooky-looking


----------



## rebelxwing (Oct 7, 2008)

Those look really, really good... I may tackle this project this year.


----------



## HalloweenHaunter (Jul 8, 2010)

i want to do the same thing but for a maze type thing the only problem is it wont be tall enough 
an wont me sturdy enough? Any ideas?


----------



## dawnthedead (Jul 22, 2011)

My husband gets pallets at work all the time. Will be sure to have him bring some home for this project!!!


----------



## Immortalia (Nov 2, 2009)

HalloweenHaunter said:


> i want to do the same thing but for a maze type thing the only problem is it wont be tall enough
> an wont me sturdy enough? Any ideas?


You could always try something like this 
http://www.lowes.com/pd_231190-8743...pl=1&currentURL=/pl__0__s?Ntt=reed&facetInfo=

It's bamboo roll-up fencing. 6ft x 15 ft for 21 bucks. You would just need to put in tall dowels or some sort of support. You could cut a few round holes in them and cover the holes with wide strands of black fabric, then grab at the unsuspecting passers-by. Also, string some black string from the top just low enough to hit your forehead, it feels like spider webs.


----------



## RJ1984 (Sep 28, 2009)

instead of prying and removing all the nails, I just took my sawzaw and cut the nails between the 2x4's and pickets. It makes it A LOT faster


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

I made a ton of fencing last year out of pallets. I took the time to take out the nails for safety sake. I used a mini sledge hammer to knock the boards apart; just set them upside down on a work bench and with a few blows the pieces come apart then hammer the nails straight out. If they get suck use a crow bar for leverage.


----------



## jpbaily1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Yes, sooo cooll....I have doen this for a few years and the $ VS the PVC direction is amazing. Every one loved it.


----------



## HalloweenHorrors (Aug 12, 2012)

This is a great idea to use pallets to make fences!!!


----------



## Sister Grimm (Aug 3, 2011)

my pallet fence


----------



## baykay1984 (Sep 9, 2012)

nice, here is our fence  well part of it


----------



## Birk (Sep 14, 2012)

How are you guys keeping the pallet fence to stand up? I need to have it along my sidewalk, and i assume kids will touch it as they walk by, but i dont want kids messing with my props anyways so the fence is a great idea, i grabbed 3 pallets today and im going to try and whip something together, i cant see how small stakes will keep the fence upright...any help would be appreciated..thanks!


----------



## James B. (Oct 8, 2009)

I use ground stakes about every 40 inches and screw the fence to them.


----------



## Birk (Sep 14, 2012)

put them up today, used ground stakes


----------

